# Women that enjoy rubbing...



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...their legs on your crotch enjoying the fact that you have a HUGE lump of meat ready to explode! BTW I am meaning during clubbing and dancing.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen :roll:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> a HUGE lump of meat ready to explode


Try eating your kebab before you go near the dance floor then!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

vlastan said:


> ...their legs on your crotch enjoying the fact that you have a HUGE lump of meat ready to explode! BTW I am meaning during clubbing and dancing.


chipolatta springs to mind Nick! :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's the embarrasing uncle syndrome


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

probably one of those she men 

I did tell a bride whilst dancing at the wedding last week end not to be too flatered as it was the key fob for the hotel room!! :lol: 
so I know what you mean


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

DXN said:


> probably one of those she men
> 
> I did tell a bride whilst dancing at the wedding last week end not to be too flatered as it was the key fob for the hotel room!! :lol:
> so I know what you mean


 :lol:

And then you showed her your jazz hands?? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I went clubbing last night and it's not just about women rubbing men. Men also have a knack of rubbing up the front of women with the front of their bodies too, hands all over your waist and arse or rubbing their arses on your arse whilst dancing on the dance floor too :roll: .

Then I get some guy coming up to me telling me I am a MILF! :roll: ... nice! 

All I was doing was dancing with a few friends minding my own business. So it's not women vlastan that just do the rubbing but men also :-* :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I went clubbing last night and it's not just about women rubbing men. Men also have a knack of rubbing up the front of women with the front of their bodies too, hands all over your waist and arse or rubbing their arses on your arse whilst dancing on the dance floor too :roll: .
> 
> Then I get some guy coming up to me telling me I am a MILF! :roll: ... nice!
> 
> All I was doing was dancing with a few friends minding my own business. So it's not women vlastan that just do the rubbing but men also :-* :wink:


True. But a woman loves to feel a man hard, it gives her great pleasure to torture!!

Men will rub but not the same way (trouser bursting, full crotch mode)!

I now have to wash my pants as they are stained! :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

was this in uk or in greece?

did you get anything out of it at all? or the gal just teased you all night?

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This in Sweden in Stockholm. And I went out this gal, friend of mine. The outcome of this "rubbing" is not for forum knowledge! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> True. But a woman loves to feel a man hard, it gives her great pleasure to torture!!
> 
> Men will rub but not the same way (trouser bursting, full crotch mode)!
> 
> I now have to wash my pants as they are stained! :wink:


A women will only torture by dancing if a guy is exceptionally good looking .

Damn it! I should have looked at the guy I was dancing with last night to see if he busting trouser zip though :lol:

Ewwww your wife is gonna have to wash your 'stained' underpants that is so gross Nick! :lol: TMI me thinks  :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> This in Sweden in Stockholm. And I went out this gal, friend of mine. The outcome of this "rubbing" is not for forum knowledge! :wink:


Ahh sweden, what a place so true the girls are soo fit, like they go out in massive groups of 10 all amazing.

if your the typical dark skined, dark hair greek you should have some sucksess there! when i went they loved something new. im not dark skinned but i aint blonde!

not bad clubs also, but Fu*king freezing when i went and grey, bit like uk. but just full of fit birds!

Just as long as the out come was not you doing your dity washing after the night!

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What is TMI?

I can wash my own trousers...thanks!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TMI = Too much information! :roll:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> This in Sweden in Stockholm. And I went out this gal, friend of mine. The outcome of this "rubbing" is not for forum knowledge! :wink:


Come on then V, spill the beans


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I now have to wash my pants as they are stained! :wink:


Am I the only one here who feels there's a tad more information being provided than we actually need


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

thing is this is his version of the story - it's been slowed down for effect - in reality what was happening was happening at a quicker pace - he was of course getting a boot in the bollox for being a twat!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> thing is this is his version of the story - it's been slowed down for effect - in reality what was happening was happening at a quicker pace - he was of course getting a boot in the bollox for being a twat!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

This is so funny...but so not true!

I also forgot to mention women that like dancing face to face in front of you and then they go all the down as if they want to give you a BJ, still looking at your eyes...don't you just hate them when they tease us men so much? :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I now have to wash my pants as they are stained! :wink:
> ...


No!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


No :?


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

> Then I get some guy coming up to me telling me I am a MILF! ... nice!


based on my comments to that suspect bird thats just joined... Starfish or whatever her name is you wouldnt be out of line to assume that was me with the MILF comments

HOWEVER !!!

I wasnt in Essex last night ..... i was in BEDfordshire..... zzzzzZZZZzzzzZZZZ Busy week there was not a drop of party in me so i hit the sack.

MILFs rock though so be happy !!!

As for hot birds in Sweden, I am off to Stockholm in Sept for a work trip with a couple of the guys....

If what was said on the last page about birds in groups of 10 and they are all hot is true then i "think" we may have a nice time in Sweden.

Muahahhahaha Muahahahaha mUhahahahaha :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So Vlastan, do swedish girls go after anything in trousers regardless of looks? :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> So Vlastan, do swedish girls go after anything in trousers regardless of looks? :roll:


NO they are not. They can be very selective and fussy. Their main aim is for FIT bodies with washboard stomachs and I am not one of them.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: ... so was it a bloke then rubbing up against you?  :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> > If what was said on the last page about birds in groups of 10 and they are all hot is true then i "think" we may have a nice time in Sweden.
> >
> > Muahahhahaha Muahahahaha mUhahahahaha :twisted:


Mate i went there on a spur of the moment/ long booty call to see this fine girl i know! had a spare weekend, and thought Fuck it lets go to swedden see what Ikea got going on.

met my squeeze got "re-aquainted" and then went out, if i did not have a fitty already i would have gone crazy! the night clubs are meccas for fit girls, all blonde, think, tall, nice assets ect. and they know how to drink, the clubs are cool too, cant remeber where i went, went to quite a few, one has 3 massive chanaliers in it, there was a poker table too, ended up winning alot as i got a bit wasted and confused the chips worth. lol long weekend of learning swedish and going to cool clubs,

but if your their with mates you will have a blast. the girls and the people are up for it genrally. and they love forgeiners.

women like it too, all the men are around 6ft + think blonde well built, the swedes got some good genes.

tho Vlastan, i never need to wash my trouser, suppose its all about experience eh? as they say timing is everything!  :lol: :lol:

Niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Niko,

From going clubbing here on a weekly basis non stop for 6 weeks I have to say that you are generally correct.

Girls and boyz tend to be fit, they love sports and they look after their bodies. The club I am going to, only admits 25+ year olds. There is about 50% split between dark haired and blonde (women and men), and they are generally tall most of them. Here I have seen tall girls taller than me (I am 1.87m) and guys well over 2 metres. I am no longer a tall guy here, but Mr average (based on height alone).

Girls are fussy on what they like. Fat people are outsiders, nobody likes them. So if you are fat, then you are in trouble. If you are fit with big muscles then all you need to do is stand there and girls will come and talk to you. Looks are subjective to each person and bodies count more.

I do not believe that dark men attract more women. It is about the same here. Blonde is not boring but it is still sexy.

All clubs have licenses for betting. So there are black jack tables about and some clubs have even casinos.

Overall, I believe that Swedish people are very sexy and good looking, compared to British or other EU nation citizens. And you really don't see so many fat people or kids here. I guess the cold weather burns lots of calories and doesn't allow them to store fat. And they do know how to have fun, despite the extreme climate conditions that they have. Definitely, a worthwhile trip to Stockholm.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Agree with all the comments so far some of my best friends are Swedish and i go over about 5,6 times a year.
Most of my mates are pretty well hooked up in the scene, Cafe Opera, Spy Bar the White House,etc etc (i think V prob knows these places well by now :wink: ) Women, Cristal and the partying are all insane 
Next trip is mid July and i cant wait


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Niko,

Is this the place you have been to?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Harv said:


> Agree with all the comments so far some of my best friends are Swedish and i go over about 5,6 times a year.
> Most of my mates are pretty well hooked up in the scene, Cafe Opera, Spy Bar the White House,etc etc (i think V prob knows these places well by now :wink: ) Women, Cristal and the partying are all insane
> Next trip is mid July and i cant wait


Actually, my favourite place is the Blue Moon Bar.

Follow this link and select Stockholm from the drop down menu to see pictures.

http://www.bluemoonbar.se/upload/index.php


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Niko,
> 
> From going clubbing here on a weekly basis non stop for 6 weeks I have to say that you are generally correct.
> 
> ...


i really liked the fact that you can play a bit in the clubs, saved me from making small talk with Miss Booty call, and also the dealer was tasty, lets just say i didnt need to wash the trousers!  man girls who deal cards got good hand eye corodination!

i agree with u V, i went there and i thought fuck, if i get into a fight its gona be bad, they all over 2 meters and built like fecking trees!

after going there i figured out why the Vikings went on the kick eveyones arse at baltles! lol

come to think of it your right, not alot of "fat" people, they all look after themsleves, but also the diet is much better than in the uk, thier food does not ciculate around fast food or mircowaved crap.

i went a year ago or so, and nearly had some problems with the 25+ thing at the door, but a few Krona here and there gets in. the picture does not bring back any memories, the chandaliers where MASSIVE, or they looked like that might be the drink. the pic, in that place is there a level above the dancing area, like second floor with a small bar and a walk way around the dancing floor on that level?

there was a glass staircase going downstairs to the toilets. Also went to this one club near the port i think, was suppose to be the "best" but when u ask the hotel to book you, you never go to a good place, only where the conciege been tipped! went to a few bars, they dont have the same sceane of taking tables, more like bars.

tho went to this one club, looked popular, big que entrance, all red and stairs leading up? ring a bell?

I found the girls very easy to talk to tho, i mean one or two came over to chat, and interested in foreigners.

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> this one club, looked popular, big que entrance, all red and stairs leading up? ring a bell?


Maybe you were too drunk and you went to a bordel? :lol:

No sorry, I am not sure which place it is. I have not been to every club here.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> > this one club, looked popular, big que entrance, all red and stairs leading up? ring a bell?
> 
> 
> Maybe you were too drunk and you went to a bordel? :lol:
> ...


dont worry mate i went to thoese as well, i left no stone unturned!! hmm the first day i was there i walked around the city, i stayed at the north light or something, and just walked for a couple of hours, i went from Friday til monday and went out each of the nights. it was fun, quite expensive to, i mean nealry as bad as london prices!

are you there now in swed? whats a hot blooded med boy doing in a cold, cool place like that?

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Yes I am here now on business till June.

But it is getting warmer daily here so not as bad as last month.


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Girls are fussy on what they like. Fat people are outsiders, nobody likes them. So if you are fat, then you are in trouble.


That's Sweden crossed off my places to visit list :? :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Harv said:


> Most of my mates are pretty well hooked up in the scene, Cafe Opera, Spy Bar the White House,etc etc


The fecking Spy Bar!! :x I was in Stockholm a few weeks ago and they turned the music off at 4:00am .... on a Monday night!!

It reminded me why I've avoided that hotel and used the Lydmar for the last fews years but it's just shut down.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Do swedish women rub up and down you Scotty? :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Actually, my favourite place is the Blue Moon Bar.


Are you sure it's 'Moon' and not 'Oyster'?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Send them my way. let 'rm rub away.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think we should all do a TT event in Sweden   . Any piccies of swedish men anyone? :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive been to ikea if that counts?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Eww I don't want a shop assistant rubbing up and down me :lol: .


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you snob. i thought u didnt care as long as he measures up? :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Do swedish women rub up and down you Scotty? :wink:


Yeah all the time. I have to fight them off. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> you snob. i thought u didnt care as long as he measures up? :wink:


Shhhhh  :-* .

Actually dutch men are pretty erm nice . Isn't Iceman dutch? :twisted: Where is he ....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I guess you wont be getting a short shift you your car then :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Would you like to borrow my parcel shelf Toshy? :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is that code for


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My drivers seat is still warm from when you last sat in it! :twisted:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

A TT Forum trip to Sweden sounds good to me


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jolly good idea 8). We can all make a nice club sandwich on the dance floor rubbing up eachother :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Jolly good idea 8). We can all make a nice club sandwich on the dance floor rubbing up eachother :lol:  :wink:


dont forget to save some money for the laundrette! V you know a nice big one where we can get a group discount?

niko

P.s can we get some more TT forum girls to come, cos the Sweeds gona think we an english traveling band of fairies!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You're too late for the inaugral Swedish TTF event. Vlastan and I did it earlier in the month. 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> You're too late for the inaugral Swedish TTF event. Vlastan and I did it earlier in the month. 8)


We had our mini version! We should get a full blow version next! :wink:


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

Soulctrla said:


> > Then I get some guy coming up to me telling me I am a MILF! ... nice!
> 
> 
> based on my comments to that suspect bird thats just joined... Starfish or whatever her name is you wouldnt be out of line to assume that was me with the MILF comments


Suspect? what's suspect about me? i don't get it? :? :? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > You're too late for the inaugral Swedish TTF event. Vlastan and I did it earlier in the month. 8)
> ...


Pah and you two didn't invite us - the forum along :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


It was an intimate meeting...we had "business" to discuss! :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


 :roll: So, which one of you is wearing the women's clothing then? :wink: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And who was rubbing who?  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


hehehe We had to talk some business as my boss was buying!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's a weak answer Mr Scotty and you know it and now you have your boss involved?  :wink: . Was your boss paying the women to rub up Lord V hence the buying procedure and you were the third party who wanted to watch :lol: :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Can i just say that all this is here-say!

V do you have any photographic eveidence of fit Sweedish girls rubbing themsleves?

Due to my past degree in Law i feel it is my responsibility to undertake for the Forum, obviously, an inspecetion and final determination if indeed there was and physcial abrasion.

My aim will be to determine without doubt if there was, in result of this friction of bodies, a chemical misfire of the lower regions experienced by V! And thus i conclude, resulting in a substance staining of the inside part of a mans said trousers!

So V if you would be kind enough please supliment all pictures of fit sweedish girls who might have been the ones that invaded your physical privacy in the club.

Niko

English and European Law (BA HONS 1st class)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Niko said:


> Can i just say that all this is here-say!
> 
> V do you have any photographic eveidence of fit Sweedish girls rubbing themsleves?
> 
> ...


Are you sure about that? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > Can i just say that all this is here-say!
> ...


? silver suferr?

another note if any other forum member will wish to colaborate with me in the analysing of photos i will pass them on.

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Niko said:


> Can i just say that all this is here-say!
> 
> V do you have any photographic eveidence of fit Sweedish girls rubbing themsleves?
> 
> ...


Come and get a rub for yourself! I am not sharing my intimate rubbing moments with you lot! :wink:


----------

